# Seixo « 27L



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Setup:

- Created: 13.10.2007 
- Name: Seixo
- Dimension: 35 x 26 x 30
- Liters: 27 (L) 
- Lighting: 1 PL 25w LDD
- Filtration: Azoo mignon 60
- Substrates: Laterita + Humus + rocks
- CO2: Diy
- Temperature: 30ºC

Flora: 
- Anubias gold, Echinodorus Tenellus, Lagarosiphon Madagascariensis, Heteranthera zosterifolia, Glossostigmas, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Blyxa Japonica.

Fauna: 
- 5 Neons Cardinais
- 1 Otto
- 1 Shrimp ghost
- 1 Killiefish australe gold

With one day








Today


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats really nice, well done. Looks quite natural, I love the stones in the foreground

Tom


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Very nice. I like the rock work very much. The one plant in the front right looks out of place.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

You've been pretty busy!

Another nice effort!


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for all comments. Thanks a lot.


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Mirror








Photo macro _Neon cardinal_


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Update


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Updating...








Another angle








Frontal








Another angle








Male killi Australe Gold


----------

